# OBD2 Cable and Free Software



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I recently developed some OBD2 cables for my Cruze and some friends and family and wanted to offer them for anyone else who wants them. I've been using it on my car for a couple weeks now and have tested them to the point where I am comfortable letting other people using them.

Some of the capabilities of the cable and software are;
Real time viewing of parameters.
Logging parameters to CSV files.
Add and remove PIDs as you please (meaning no updates required if you want a new PID added).
DTC reading and clearing (not tested because my car has no codes currently, will be part of a later update).
The software I am offering for free, regardless of buying a cable or not. I do not have a "red cable" so I cannot promise that the software will work with them, but if anyone wants to give the software a try with a red cable it would be helpful to not only me but others as well. Download link is at the bottom.

The cable should work on any 2008+ car with CAN bus (such as all Cruzes). I have tested this on other cars such as a 2010 Focus and a 2009 Mariner, all of which worked without a problem. The cables have a ~5ft USB cable which is enough to sit a laptop on the passenger seat with the cable connected.

Right now I am putting this out there as a pre-order, since I have no idea what the expected response will be or how many parts I will have to order. I have only a couple cables ready to ship at the moment. If you'd like a cable I'm offering them for $75 shipped, which I think is a competitive price considering the red cables are $150. If you are interested or have questions feel free to private message me or reply to this thread.

OBD2 System Monitor Software Download


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a red cable and would be happy to do some test for you.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Is the price too steep or is no one interested?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I would a jumped all over this.

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

silverls said:


> I would a jumped all over this.


 Still can, I have enough materials to ship a few at the current moment.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent! I was actually just thinking about you yesterday. Was going to ask about progress. Glad you finally got them done!


----------



## 13eco (Dec 30, 2012)

What can your software be used for? Can it store factory settings. And be used to do some tuning?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

13eco said:


> What can your software be used for? Can it store factory settings. And be used to do some tuning?


 Since it is a full interface to the car I don't see why not, however it does not work with EZFlash since that software looks specifically for the red cable. I also do not have any documentation on what it takes to flash the car, so my software is good for data logging and seeing and clearing DTCs only at the moment.

If anyone had information on flashing the ECM I would be happy to look in to writing software to flash tunes to the car through my cable.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Shibby, do you have an idea if it is possible to modify the DIC display? For example, I would like to see the engine temperature on the DIC, but this was only available on some 2011 models.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Shibby, do you have an idea if it is possible to modify the DIC display? For example, I would like to see the engine temperature on the DIC, but this was only available on some 2011 models.


At first instinct I would have to say no. It really depends on how the car is set up to accept a tune. If the car has to be flashed with the code to allow a different display, or the car has to be flashed with a new parameter telling the computer "this option is on". The first is a complete re-program of the car's entire computer (logic as well as parameters), the second is a re-flash of certain parts of the cars memory (which is what most car tunes are, just loading new parameters to memory that the computer already knows how to use).

I do not have the knowledge to know how the Cruze is set up, but like I said I have to suspect unless you are a dealer/manufacturer with proper tools, getting a new DIC display might be out of the question unless it's a selectable configuration on all cars.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Still can, I have enough materials to ship a few at the current moment.


My cruze was totalled. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Had a couple people interested but no one buy yet. Would a video of it being used help anyone?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Had a couple people interested but no one buy yet. Would a video of it being used help anyone?


I would, but I already have the trifecta red cable. The longer cord is a nice feature. The trifecta cable is too short and I have to awkwardly sit my laptop just right for it to reach.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I would, but I already have the trifecta red cable. The longer cord is a nice feature. The trifecta cable is too short and I have to awkwardly sit my laptop just right for it to reach.


I think that is where most people sit as well. They already bought the red cable or got it with a tune purchase.

You can always buy one of these to make your red cable a little longer. New 5ft USB 2 0 Male to Female Extension Charging Cable Printer Mouse Keyboard | eBay

I bought an extra one for mine actually so I can sit the laptop in the back with the cable connect while logging. Otherwise it has enough reach to sit in the passenger seat.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I think that is where most people sit as well. They already bought the red cable or got it with a tune purchase.
> 
> You can always buy one of these to make your red cable a little longer. New 5ft USB 2 0 Male to Female Extension Charging Cable Printer Mouse Keyboard | eBay
> 
> I bought an extra one for mine actually so I can sit the laptop in the back with the cable connect while logging. Otherwise it has enough reach to sit in the passenger seat.


*WARNING:*
I would have to discourage the use of an extension cable when tuning. For logging it should be ok. For low speed applications the cord should be no more than 3 meters or 9 feet.

I do have an extension cable somewhere. Just wish the red cable was longer.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I would have to discourage the use of an extension cable when tuning. For logging it should be ok. For low speed applications the cord should be no more than 3 meters or 9 feet.
> 
> I do have an extension cable somewhere. Just wish the red cable was longer.


 This is true of USB 1.1 devices and maybe the red cable, but the cable I made is USB 2.0 compliant operating at full speed meaning it supports lengths of 5 meters, or ~15 feet. The biggest mistake I can see happening is accidentally hitting the cable and disconnecting the extension, severing the PC-ECU communication. But since my cable doesn't support tuning at this time it shouldn't matter, only if you are using the red cable and an extension


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to throw this up one more time. If no one is interested still I will keep the ones I made as backups.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Would the cable work for any other vehicles (non-GM)?


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, all CAN equipped vehicles should work (all 2008+ domestic cars). I've already used it on a Ford Focus and a Mercury Mariner without a problem.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Yes, all CAN equipped vehicles should work (all 2008+ domestic cars). I've already used it on a Ford Focus and a Mercury Mariner without a problem.


If you can verify that it would work on a 2011 Volkswagen, I would be interested.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a look at Volkswagen OBD II diagnostic connector pinout and connections @ pinoutsguide.com and see if your car is listed. If it has "CAN 11bit (500kb)" by it then the cable will work.

Even if it's not on that list I would not be surprised if it worked since CAN became standard in 2008 on all US sold cars.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it will work. After further research, looks like I can't get a hold of the software without spending a lot more coin.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> I think it will work. After further research, looks like I can't get a hold of the software without spending a lot more coin.


What software are you looking at? The cable I made comes with software to do some basic logging and parameter viewing.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

To OP, is this software still available? I'm interested in some Data Logging after I install my Trifecta tune. Only for my personal information though. I would like to see things like boost, temps and how quickly it accelerates before and after. Are those things your software can monitor?

Thanks! Feel free to PM if it's easier. I would happy to give you a small paypal donation for the software


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Shibby, do you have an idea if it is possible to modify the DIC display? For example, I would like to see the engine temperature on the DIC, but this was only available on some 2011 models.


I had water temperature on my 2012 Cruze LS with 6-MT built Sept 2011. Car had the German motor and Austrian gearbox. Perhaps a bit of lingering German code? In any event I miss the heck out of having DIC access to water temp (always ran 219-221 deg Fahrenheit once engine warmed up).

*I'd love to have this feature back on my 2014 Cruze.........*


----------

